# Are we walking our puppy too much?



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Our Lyra is now 14 weeks old. A typical day is an early morning 20-30 minute walk on lead then an hour off lead on the beach at lunchtime. She really enjoys them and although she sleeps well afterwards never shows any tiredness when she is out.

I've come across general advice that says a puppy should have 5mins of exercise per month of age so we are way over that. However, our vet says that we shouldn't worry about the time too much but just avoid activities that stress the dog's joints like throwing and catching games which encourage the dog to jump, twist and turn.

I know Vizslas don't have too many hip problems as a breed and the hip scores of Lyra's parents are slightly better than the breed average overall. I'm also not sure how much of the advice is based on real scientific research and how much is just people's 'best guess'.

What are other people's experiences/thoughts?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Myself I think your fine unless the pups a real puller and I think at this age not a concern unless he shows stress.

The other issues I strongly suggest these

(Happy hips) chicken breast treats (NEVER CHINA) TREATS

There loaded with Vitamin E, Glucosamine and Chondroitin and Msm 

I take all 3 daily 

(K9 Natural Joints plus) raw dog treats made fresh in New Zealand Down Under Thunder for us injury, arthritis, stiffness and speeds in recovery 

Best coat and color going product (Turkey chips Omega 3 Krill oils) 

natures Best and of course comes deep cold clear seas

Krill has more anti-inflammation properties then most fish oils and free radicals helpers and antioxidants then most
MADE IN IDAHO TEAM USA 

LAST OMEGA BOOSTERS VERY SMALL SUPPLEMENTS CANS 2 OZ =1900 MG OMEGA 3= 440 EPA' 

Hope this helps some
Rudy


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok, when Riley was a puppy we did much much more than what you are doing and he was fine. I agree with Rudy on the treats thing though. 

Now, lets talk about hips. Riley's parents had hips certified and he still ended up having hip dysplasia. So, remember, just because the parents have/had good hips means nothing. But ours was hereditary not situational. You are probably fine. If your pup wants to play fetch, play fetch just be careful. 

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

I asked our puppy trainer about this last week as Ruby would be out al day if she was allowed. 

Her view is that if a puppy can only walk for 5 minutes then there's something wrong with the breeding, and I'm inclined to agree.

She suggested little and as often as you like. We tend to keep them relatively short on the lead, but let her walk further/longer off the lead as it's easier to tell if she's starting to tire (as if...).


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you are fine, ours get about them same. As long as the pup is not tired it is fine. Off leash is always fine because they do what they can handle, on leash is okay for walking. Running at that age should be a little limited to where if the dog cant keep up or lags behind you should stop.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback (and the lovely photo Rudy!)


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive is 17 weeks now and she has 20mins in the morning at around 8am. Another hour off lead running and playing at lunch and then about 30mins around 7pm.

She could do more and has never shown she is tired. We have gradually increased as she has got older.

As everyone has said be careful but you know your pup and will see if they get tired.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

My concern isn't really about her getting tired (even after an hour solid walking/running she still seems to have plenty of energy left) but doing damage to juvenile hips which won't become apparent until she is older.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

If you limit her activity level, her body, topline and muscle won't develop in the right amount to support her growing body. If she runs on grass, sand, other soft surfaces (even matting like they use at training centers) or swims, you can let her set the pace. I would just ensure there is no pavement, gravel or other hard surfaces involved. 

Good luck!


----------



## Paytonspop (Oct 8, 2012)

We have a 9 week old puppy! My questions is at what age did you start taking your puppies for walks? I am a little concerned that our puppy does not have all of his shots.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

We started walking once Riley had all his shots so he wouldn't endanger the other dogs in our addition.


----------

